
Porno plays on I-75 billboard in Auburn Hills, police searching for suspects - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/oakland/2019/09/30/i-75-billboard-pornography/3817218002/
======
Nextgrid
So pornography is bad, but shit ads trying to manipulate us to buy shit we
don’t even need is okay?

If lewd content is a problem maybe we should start by looking at the elephant
in the room - all the ads (aka cancer) trying to manipulate people into acting
against their best interests and wasting their time & attention. Pornography
doesn’t actually seem so bad in comparison.

------
hn23
They should have played videos of soldiers marching or something the like.
Then it would be considered less harmful.

~~~
hn23
And again, this board is not capable of reading sarcasm.

